# New autotrail dakota



## BevB (Mar 24, 2013)

We bought a brand new Dakota in 2011 and have nothing but problems - fridge not working, water inlet pipe fell off, control panel failure, pump failure, leak in roof, cracks in locker doors and water freezing in winter despite winterisation. We are really sick of all of these issues and wonder if this is normal? 

These have ruined most of our holidays since purchasing the van.

We won't be able to afford the repair bill once the van comes out of guarantee....


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's not normal but presumably your dealer has sorted out all the problems?


----------



## BevB (Mar 24, 2013)

The leak is not sorted yet and autotrail say that the locker doors are not their problem as it is beyond one year after purchase. 

I am worried about suffering from this same level of problems when we are footing the bill.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We bought an Autotrail in 2005. It has been perfect except for the leisure battery which was replaced by Brownhills.

I look forward to you subscribing and letting us know the bigger picture. 
What your supplying dealer did to rectify your vans faults and if they were rectified to your satisfaction.
Some folk feel it is normal to come onto a forum with a singular post. Dave p


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Presumably you reported the problems to your dealer before the 12 month point......if so....no problem?
Due to very poor PDI inspections some customers do suffer initially, but usually once the problems are rectified they don't return.


Welcome by the way :wink:


----------



## BevB (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks. I have never used a forum for anything before but am keen to learn. Where do I find out about what to do? What do I need to subscribe for (I was confused about being able to post without subscription!)?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Buying a mh is like other purchases, cars, houses caravans electrical equipment etc.
Once the problems arise report them and hold your ground until fixed. Usually once fixed everything should be fine. Don`t forget a mh is a moving flexing object put to different stresses and strains. We all have to do a certain amount of maintenance to keep on top of them. Just like cars caravans houses etc.

Dave p


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Since when are Autotrails winterised.. ??
They have underslung water tanks and pipework. Have owned several Autotrail and would never claim its a winter van.

If it's a new van then it should have a 3 year guarantee subject to having the correct habitation checks.

As stated, surely you reported faults to dealer and they should have covered year one.. Pumps, control panel, Fridge are all items that are bought in and fitted to many other brands so it's not purely an Autotrail problem but i can understand your frustration.
I have a 2012 van and that has some issues but being resolved as my dealer was crap..
That's Leisure kingdom of Derby.. I keep mentioning them as anyone web searching may pick up the thread and can see them as a negative feedback...

Ref the forum and subscription. Like many, you will find it a wealth of information for the small outlay. 
Hope you get sorted...


----------



## BevB (Mar 24, 2013)

My dealer was Marquis of Berkshire and they have been great (so let's hope they get some good publicity out of this!). 

The water pipe was fixed by Reims Loisir as we were on holiday in France at the time. Can't recommend them highly enough but the language barrier proved a challenge.....


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you want to subscribe click on Subs at the top of the page.

There is a wealth of information on here. Autotrail feature regularly, Alan.


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

tonka said:


> Since when are Autotrails winterised.. ??
> They have underslung water tanks and pipework. Have owned several Autotrail and would never claim its a winter van.
> 
> If it's a new van then it should have a 3 year guarantee subject to having the correct habitation checks.
> ...


Do you mean Don Amott Leisure Kingdom near Toyota outside Derby, more like 'nightmare kingdom', I think crap is being kind.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Oscarmax said:


> Do you mean Don Amott Leisure Kingdom near Toyota outside Derby, more like 'nightmare kingdom', I think crap is being kind.


Yes... They the ones..

On the sales side they were good because they really did me a great deal on a new van..
But their service dept annoy me because they cant bother to get in touch or reply..


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*purchased 2012 autotrial Dakota*

We purchased our van from travel world few problems fresh water tap outside would not stop leaking new tap supplyed took 2 weeks. push fit came apart fixed my self on going fault paint bubbling on front bumper . batterys going flat causing phantom to ring me to often this is being looked in to But love the van ..


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Note ref batteries...

When everything is off inside the Habitation area my panel reads a drain of 0.3 amps... Now that's 7.2 amps a day if my maths is right.

I did a check with a seperate amp meter and it confirmed the same.
An email to Sergent confirmed this drain, 

"The readings you are seeing are normal; the PSU EC500 will draw around 200mA and the Control Panel around 100mA."

Ok so you turn off the panel above the door but forget and leave the PSU switched on.. 24 x 0.2amp = 4.8amp per day.....
In theory a van parked up with a 110amp leisure battery and no solar panel could easily reach the 50% level within just over a week..

My point is, either make sure you turn off the PSU in the cupboard when parking up and not in use for a while or fit a solar panel and leave it switched on so the panel can smart charge both batteries...


----------

